# Need Help With Sendmail.



## Kaj (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello!!

I want to use sendmail to generate security reports etc for my system.
I don't need it to send or receive mail via the outside etc...No
incoming connections or anything like that, what is the best way to go
about this?

Thanks..


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

well it already does this

but I believe you want sendmail_enable="NONE" in your /etc/rc.conf to stop sendmail for outside email really


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> well it already does this
> 
> but I believe you want sendmail_enable="NONE" in your /etc/rc.conf to stop sendmail for outside email really


That will prevent sendmail from running at all. You want *sendmail_enable="NO"*. That will make sendmail run in local-submit-only mode.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 25, 2008)

And really, you want to edit /etc/aliases and run newaliases afterwards, to set the root account to your email address. Otherwise you will have to view the mail locally all the time (it'll be in /var/mail/root).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 25, 2008)

Sendmail in its default install (with the default setting in /etc/defaults/rc.conf) will only handle locally generated mail (system mail, cron output etc.). If the 'root' address is pointed to some external email address (using /etc/mail/aliases), it will deliver this mail to the best of its ability, otherwise it will append the mail to /var/mail/root. So what you want is how it is right now.


----------

